# 17lbs at 12 weeks



## XtremeGC (Feb 11, 2013)

My female weighs 17lbs at 12 weeks. Is it ok that she is that much underweight? She looks very healthy, but she is a picky eater but I do make her eat the proper amount each day. Basically I've had to put handfuls of food in her crate several times a day and she eats at her pace. I originally had her on iams puppy for large breeds but switched about a week ago when I noticed that she wasn't gaining enough. She is now on Wellness puppy for large breed which is supposed to be one of the best foods you can get and it doesn't seem like she is gaining any faster than before. I just now tried mixing in wet food with her dry and surprisingly she actually ate all of her food for once so maybe thats what I need to do to get her to eat regularly. Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think her weight is just fine. You don't want them to grow too fast, but you don't want them underweight either. The puppy weights vary, but it usually all balances out when they become adults. As long as you can't visably see all her ribs, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl has always been on the small size, she was on 7 pds at 8 weeks. She has never been all that interested in her kibble. When she was teething my trainer suggested that I mix water with her kibble. I did change to call of the wild and she seems to really like it. She's 9 months old and only weighs 54 pds. My vet said she's fine, it's just her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I meant to say "taste of the wild"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I mix wet food in with mines kibble, your baby girl will most likely want to eat all of her food from now on. Glad that you found something that makes her want to eat better.


----------



## XtremeGC (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My puppy was 7 pounds at 8 weeks and the vet said he was to skinny. He told me to feed him 4 to 5 times a day. He is now going on 16 weeks and last Saturday weighed 33 pounds. He is no longer to skinny and is eating just 2 to 3 times a day now.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I think some may put on a frame first and grow into it, others may get pudgy and then build a frame. My girl has a big frame, 24 lbs at 11.5 weeks and not fat at all. must be her raw from weaned diet?


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

XtremeGC said:


> My female weighs 17lbs at 12 weeks. Is it ok that she is that much underweight? She looks very healthy, but she is a picky eater but I do make her eat the proper amount each day. Basically I've had to put handfuls of food in her crate several times a day and she eats at her pace. I originally had her on iams puppy for large breeds but switched about a week ago when I noticed that she wasn't gaining enough. She is now on Wellness puppy for large breed which is supposed to be one of the best foods you can get and it doesn't seem like she is gaining any faster than before. I just now tried mixing in wet food with her dry and surprisingly she actually ate all of her food for once so maybe thats what I need to do to get her to eat regularly. Any thoughts, suggestions?


Sounds like she's the same size as my female. Khaleesi is (supposedly) 13.5 weeks now. I say supposedly, because i'm not entirely convinced that we were lied to about her age by the breeder we got her from. At the vet on saturday, she was at 18.5 lbs. When I bought her at "8" weeks (probably really was 6 weeks) she weighed only 6lbs, and I was worried because the weight charts said she should have weighed around 15 lbs. The vet said that she is probably just on the petite side, the weight charts are averages, so just like any other species, there will be variations. As long as she is happy, doesn't look too skinny, and is growing at an appropriate rate, she is fine.


----------



## XtremeGC (Feb 11, 2013)

She is now 13.5 weeks and is about 21.5lbs so I think she's getting there. She looks healthy and actually eats her food now. rather than before when she was picky so it seems things are getting better


----------

